# My Band Has Footage



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Opinions are nice.

Also, excuse the bad effects. It's not our doing.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 7, 2011)

Very unconformist. I like it. Can't say much for the pit though. I guess they were resting?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL @ hardcore dancing.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 7, 2011)

I gave you a "like" on the good ol' facebook. Sorry about the lack of br00tality in the crowd. =/ I was diggin' on it though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> I gave you a "like" on the good ol' facebook. Sorry about the lack of br00tality in the crowd. =/ I was diggin' on it though.



Thanks man. It's always appreciated.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 7, 2011)

In return you must call me Mr. Freeman from now on.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> In return you must call me Mr. Freeman from now on.



Of course Dr. Freeman.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 8, 2011)

at the old guy at the end of the video breaking up the gay hardcore dancers


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> at the old guy at the end of the video breaking up the gay hardcore dancers



 I didn't even notice that.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 8, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I didn't even notice that.



Can't say that I blame him though, there always seems to be a ton of them bastards at every show I've ever been to and I usually don't let them bother me but the minute I get kicked or hit in the face then I'm taking their feet out from under them and they get all pissed off and act like they are the victim.... bitches.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Can't say that I blame him though, there always seems to be a ton of them bastards at every show I've ever been to and I usually don't let them bother me but the minute I get kicked or hit in the face then I'm taking their feet out from under them and they get all pissed off and act like they are the victim.... bitches.



 I hate hardcore dancing.


----------



## ian14892 (Apr 9, 2011)

What would you rather people do besides hardcore dance???????? stick their thumbs up their asses?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 9, 2011)

ian14892 said:


> What would you rather people do besides hardcore dance???????? stick their thumbs up their asses?



Actually, yes, yes I would because that's far more brutal than hardcore dancing.


----------



## ian14892 (Apr 9, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Actually, yes, yes I would because that's far more brutal than hardcore dancing.



haha. kay.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 9, 2011)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avenger (Apr 14, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> at the old guy at the end of the video breaking up the gay hardcore dancers


 Old man tells kids to stop the faggotry.


----------



## Luppin (Apr 15, 2011)

avenger said:


> Old man tells kids to stop *having fun while he tries to look like a badass around a bunch of 14-year-olds*



Fixed that for you


----------



## Korg (Apr 15, 2011)

Luppin said:


> Fixed that for you


You broke it


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 15, 2011)

Korg said:


> You broke it


----------

